# What are you thankful for today?



## Judy (Dec 12, 2005)

I am thankful for my family and friends, my health, that I have a job to go to every day and a roof over my head at night. I am thankful for all who serve for my country so I can sleep peacefully at night. I am thankful for my forum friends, who make me laugh and cry and help to guide others. I am also thankful for three wonderful woman: Leisa Boysen, Jodi Preis and Judy Schreiber, who spend their days working so hard to fight BSL for all of us. Have a wonderful Thanksgiving. :cheers:


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

I am most thankfull for my wifes patience and the love from my kids. Oh yeah, and Pantera. she cracks me up


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

FIrst and foremost I am thankfull for God as my Lord and Saviour.
Secone my family, wife and kids.
My job, I love it.

and last but not least

IM THANKFULL THAT I STILL HAVE THE RIGHT TO OWN MY DOG OF CHOICE IN THIS DIMINISHING LAND OF THE FREE!!!!


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

I'm thankfull for my family and friends(you guys). I'm thankfull for my freedom and that my dad served in WWII to help to give me these rights. That my parents raised me to have a open mind and not to judge others unless I have lived their life. I'm thankfull that I have my job I love it. My son he means the world to me. I'm really thankfull that I had such a great relationship with my parents and that I had them for as long as I did. RIP MAMA and DADDY.up:


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

I'm thankful that I have today. Might not have tomorrow.


----------



## TheGingerBreadman (Sep 1, 2006)

Life!!!!!!!!


----------



## Midwest Bully (May 10, 2006)

I am thankfull for everything. I thank God everyday for blessing me with with the friends and family that love me, i'm thankfull for my daughter(I couldn't asked for a better kid  ), for putting food on the table, my job, protecting me, and and giving me everything i need to live.


----------



## pantera2006 (Feb 25, 2006)

Im thankfull for not being dead yet!!! The world is MESSED up and too much  goes on!!!! 
My kids and family
my friends
and my dogs and other pets!!
And of course.. GO PITBULL.....:cheers:


----------

